# Fischerprüfung Saarland



## cyberianer (21. Februar 2003)

Hi Leute,

Also, ich hab vor die Sportfischerprüfung zu machen, allerdings hab ich dazu noch einiges an Fragen  Am wichtigsten wäre mir mal der Ablauf, ich hab hier jetzt bestimmt 2 Stunden rumgelesen und Infos gesammelt, und dabei einige Beiträge zu dem Thema gefunden... Allerdings sind die Angaben so unterschiedlich, dass ich nun noch verwirrter bin, als es zuvor schon der Fall war... Hier braucht man keinen Lehrgang, da geht er über 40 stunden, dort nur über 10... ist halt etewas blöd, dass die ganze angelegenheit wohl ländersache iss, und dass es deshalb keine einheitliche Regelungen darüber gibt...
Also, kann mir jemand genau sagen, wie lange dieser Lehrgang geht, wenn man den hier überhaupt machen muss? was kostet der ganze spass am ende? und brauche ich zur prüfung oder evtl sogar für den lehrgang irgend etwas an materialien (bücher, angel-&quot;hardware&quot;, etc...)?

oder kennt evtl irgend jemand eine seite, wo diese infos halbwegs verständlich rübergebracht werden? hab das ganze internet von anfang bis ende durchsucht, aber konnte einfach keine gescheiten infos finden...

ich habe hier zwar ein buch namens &quot;fischerprüfung leicht gemacht&quot;, das iss aber 1. schon 5 jahre alt und 2. stehen zum saarland so gut wie gar keine infos da drin 


naja, also ich wäre jedenfalls für n paar infos mal sehr dankbar... hab absolut keine ahnung an wen/was ic mich sonst wenden sollte, um nährere infos zu bekommen... 


mfg: cyberianer (in der hoffnung n paar antworten zu finden ;o)


----------



## Andreas Michael (21. Februar 2003)

Um etwas zu erfragen kannst Du dich ja in einem ansässigen Angelverein erkundigen die sollten es ganz genau wissen was man braucht bzw. werden Dir mit sicherheit helfen können in allen Angelegenheiten( Angelschein usw).

Leider ist es so wie Du schon geschrieben hast das es Bundesland sache ist stört mich auch fängt bei den Gesetzen an und hört bei Schonzeiten auf ein absolutes wirrwar,

hier sollten sich mal die Gesetzgeber wirklich mal einen Kopf machen und evtl. eine einheitliche linie finden.


----------



## Lynx (21. Februar 2003)

Servus cyberianer, und willkommen im AB. :m 
Ich habe mal folgendes gefunden:

§ 30 Zulassung zur Prüfung, Prüfungsgebühr
(1) Die Zulassung zur Prüfung ist davon abhängig, dass der Bewerber sich in einem Vereinspraktikum kundig gemacht hat und die Teilnahme an einem vom Fischereiverband Saar e.V. durchgeführten Vorbereitungslehrgang nachweisen kann. Der Besuch dieses Vorbereitungslehrganges gilt gleichzeitig als Antrag auf Zulassung zur Prüfung. Bei minderjährigen Teilnehmern ist die Einverständniserklärung des gesetzlichen Vertreters vorzulegen.
(2) Für Lehrgang und Prüfung werden folgende Gebühren erhoben, die bei Lehrgangsbeginn an den Fischereiverband Saar zu zahlen sind:
100,— DM für Minderjährige
200,— DM für Erwachsene
(3) Zur Prüfung dürfen Personen nicht zugelassen werden, die
1. das 13. Lebensjahr noch nicht vollendet haben oder
2. nicht im Besitz einer für sie erforderlichen Einverständniserklärung nach Absatz 1 Satz 3 sind oder
3. die Lehrgangs- und Prüfungsgebühr nicht entrichtet haben.

Es sieht anscheinend so aus dass Du im Saarland, in einem Verein (Vereinspraktikum)sein musst. Wie Andreas Michael schon schreibt suchst Du für nähere Informationen am besten einen Verein auf.


----------



## cyberianer (21. Februar 2003)

Hi,

danke mal für eure Mühen 



hab vorhin mal eine e-mail an &quot;kreispolizeibehörde&quot; des saarpfalz-kreises geschickt, laut angaben auf der homepage sind die da zuständig:



> Kreispolizeibehörde
> 
> Uniformen tragen sie nicht, die Mitarbeiterinnen und Mitarbeiter der Kreispolizeibehörde. Dennoch erfüllen sie polizeiliche, genauer gesagt verwaltungspolizeiliche, Aufgaben.
> 
> ...



habe jedenfalls mal nach ein paar Informationen gefragt, bin mal gespannt ob ich ne antwort bekommen werde 

trotz allem, einen verein werde ich auch noch aufsuchen, informationen sammeln kann nie schaden... 

falls sonst noch jemand tipps / ideen / sonstwas hat, immer her damit, my brain is waiting for input 

nochmals thx für die mühe, jetzt kenne ich wenigstens schonmal den preis (sofern der noch aktuell iss), und weiss, dass ein &quot;praktikum&quot; nötig ist, was auch immer das genau sein mag...


----------



## cyberianer (21. Februar 2003)

ps: @lynx, linux-user?  der browser iss ja fast schon legendär *g*


----------



## Lynx (21. Februar 2003)

@cyberianer

Ich bin Kuder Beran der Luchs und streife mit einem Peilsender am Hals zwischen dem Bayerischen- und dem Bömerwald umher.
Mit Linux bin ich weder verwandt noch verschwägert. :q


----------



## jucyfruit (12. März 2003)

Hallo Cyberianer,

ich hab hier  einen guten Link gefunden.


----------



## Uwe_H (28. März 2003)

Hallo, schau doch mal hier:



hat das jetzt geklappt???


----------



## Uwe_H (28. März 2003)

http://www.asf-alsweiler.de/ 

so, vielleicht klappt es ja jetzt


----------



## Momme (30. April 2003)

Hi
Vieleicht hast du ja schon deine Antwort auf deine Frage?

Ich kome aus dem Saarland und hab die Prüfun 1991 gemacht.
Damals war der Lehrgang 1 Woche lang von 20 Uhr bis 22Uhr, Freitags war dann die Prüfung.

Wie das heute ist kann ich nicht genau sagen aber ich weiss das man nicht in einem Verein sein muss um die Prüfung zu machen, man muss nur ein "Praktikum" bei einem Verein machen kostet ca.
10-20€. (Alle wollen nur unser Geld) 

In den meisten Vereinshäuser hängt auch eine Liste mit den Terminen, Orten und Preisen der Prüfung.

Petri Heil
:s


----------



## J_hallo (30. April 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mal auf meiner (noch nicht veröffentlichten) Seite für die bayerische Prüfung die Kosten zusammen gestellt. Da war ich locker bei 500 € angekommen. Habe dabei Lehrgangsgebühren von 80 € sowie Prüfungsgebühren von 26 €, da ist man mit 10 bis 20 € also noch ganz sacht dabei.

Gruß J_hallo


----------



## Momme (1. Mai 2003)

Hi

Die 10-20€ beziehen sich nur auf das Praktikum und nicht auf die komplette Prüfung. Da kommen noch einige €ros zusammen.

Petri Heil:a


----------



## Webster13 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Saarland*

Hallo, klickt mal auf den Link, dann findet ihr alles was ihr braucht . http://www.fv-saar.de/


----------



## Reisender (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Saarland*



Webster13 schrieb:


> Hallo, klickt mal auf den Link, dann findet ihr alles was ihr braucht . http://www.fv-saar.de/


 

Der Fred ist 5 Jahre alt !!! Wenn er seinen Schein bis heute nicht hat, dann wird das auch in den nächsten 100 Jahren nicht sein !!#6 #6#6


----------



## cimbombom (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Saarland*

*Fischerprüfung im Saarland - Termine 2009 wo kann ich die termine nachschauen? auf der hp von www.fv-saar.de ist auch nicht.*


----------



## StyleWarz (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Saarland*

hey...wo kann ich mir denn die termine für 2010 anschauen??? wäre nett wenn es mir jmd mitteilen könnte, denn irgendwie find ich über google etc. nix brauchbares


----------



## Salmo Trutta. (4. August 2010)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Saarland*

also ruf mal beim Fischereiverband Saar an. ist in Dillingen...die schicken dir per e-mail alle termine,orte usw.!


----------

